# @Rhubarb plus what?



## akron (Jul 21, 2020)

I have 8# of rhubarb in the freezer. that I want to use for wine. I think I need more of something to go with it, but strawberries and raspberries are way to expensive here. Any ideas of what I could use that is easily available from the grocery store? Concentrates?


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 31, 2020)

akron said:


> I have 8# of rhubarb in the freezer. that I want to use for wine. I think I need more of something to go with it, but strawberries and raspberries are way to expensive here. Any ideas of what I could use that is easily available from the grocery store? Concentrates?


you could look for concentrate on amazon, or you can check out the concentrates on homewinery.com
Dawg


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 31, 2020)

Just something to think about but what about using jams if you think the rhubarb needs a sidekick. Country wines are what I make (rather than grape wines) and I think rhubarb can hold the stage by itself - a one person show - with no problem BUT if you feel that you want to add strawberry or raspberry then even if the berries are expensive in your part of the world, might jams from those berries be less expensive? Wines from jam can be delightful. You need to watch the pectin levels - so be sure to add pectic enzyme but rhubarb might benefit from this enzyme too. If you can get it I would go for jams made without food industry sugars ...


----------



## JustJoe (Aug 1, 2020)

I have made rhubarb wine with frozen pineapple juice for several years and I have had many positive comment on it. I love it but of course, I am a little biased. I use 1 12 oz frozen pineapple juice with 25 pounds of rhubarb to make a 6 gallon batch.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Aug 1, 2020)

JustJoe said:


> I have made rhubarb wine with frozen pineapple juice for several years and I have had many positive comment on it. I love it but of course, I am a little biased. I use 1 12 oz frozen pineapple juice with 25 pounds of rhubarb to make a 6 gallon batch.



How interesting! I was gifted rhubarb and have been unsure what to do with it as I wasn't sure I really wanted a wine made from it. Now I'm intrigued!


----------



## akron (Aug 3, 2020)

Lots of good ideas. Thanks everyone. Never thought of Jam!


----------

